# What should you use for coverage over bar flooring of cage?



## Cobwebandchobani (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey guys! My mum bought this lovely, three story cage and it’s totally amazing but..... it’s got bar flooring. I’ve had the cage for about a week and I haven’t put them in yet because I haven’t been sure what to cover the bars with. My mum has bought some fake grass, but I’m not sure if that’s appropriate? I have also looked into getting some fleece scraps too, and maybe some linolineum flooring samples too. Would the grass be okay for a short period of time at least? What is the best form of none bedding cage flooring? 

Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

I'd cover them with something that can be easily cleaned. 
Some sort of plastic sheet would be good, maybe you could cut up an old storage crate? Or depending on the size, ice cream container lids may work. (Drill small holes in the corner(s) of the sheet, feed a bit of wire through and tie to the cage bars). 
You could also try the fake grass and see if they like it. Maybe only on one shelf?

My first thought was to use thin sheets of plywood as it is easy to install and readily available from hardware stores BUT if they pee on it copiously, you'll never get the smell out. I've got a wooden home made cage and my Monsterchen used to use one of the plywood shelves as toilet, really gross. I ended up covering it with a take away container lid which could be easily wiped. Eventually, she decided to pee elsewhere...


----------



## Cobwebandchobani (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank you !! We decided on getting some linoleum flooring from our local hardwware store and the rats are in there now getting used to to it all  I added some of their bedding so they felt more comfy with exploring. Heres a pic of the cage halfway through being filled up !!


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

That's looking quite swish
I'd also add some hideouts and hammocks - if you haven't put any in yet.


----------



## Cobwebandchobani (Dec 23, 2017)

Ive put in their two hideouts and I’m gonna buy two or so hanging little hammock things for the them too. AFTer my experience today I want to make them as happy as possible


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Instead of buying hammocks (or in addition to), you could use old clothing/fabric and string it up with safety pins. A lot of people here do that, me included. They'll chew holes in the fabric anyway and I would find it annoying if I you spent money on it and they just appreciate it too much 

It's also nice to have several hammock/tunnel/cave things to choose from to give them variety and have some spare ones when one lot is in the wash.


----------



## Captain Chocoate Bar (Mar 2, 2018)

Those floor mats are perfect! I use placemats and cutting boards from the dollar store and then I cover that with newspaper. They've even managed with just an extra thick layer of newspaper when the boards are in the dishwasher. There's always cardboard, towels and fleece too. 

I second Steffy's recommendation 100%. Hand towels are perfect for this in my experience. Or dollar store baskets/bins held up with zip ties, fabric strips ect.


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

I use that stretchy, plastic-y material used to line silverware/utensils drawers with. I can cut it to size, it's perforated so it doesn't pool with pee, I can put it in the washing machine, and the rats don't seem to chew on it too much. But linoleum should work well, too.


----------

